# what is the song playing in this auction page



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

i am looking for that song , what is it (it is playing in the background) thanks in advance for all the help 

ANIMATED 5' LIFE SIZE LOST BRIDE HALLOWEEN PROP RARE - eBay (item 180313113630 end time Dec-20-08 08:30:16 PST)


----------



## scarychery (Nov 22, 2006)

I found it on youtube. It's called "cemetary polka" by Tom Waits. Thanks for asking, I'd never heard that before.


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

scarychery thank alot , i checked it out on you tube , not quite the same version LOL but will see if i can find something from that , if anyone as the same version that is in that auction page please put it here or pm me , thanks again much apreciated


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

found it !!!!


----------

